# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Temporary shower

## munro

Hi All, Thanks for the prompt reply to my previous kitchen bench top question.  I am going to be living in my house while some one else does the renovation work,  This involves knocking the bathroom off and building an extension.  Eventually a new bathroom will be built in the main part of the house. We can put in the new toilet up front, but the shower will be more difficult.  How have the rest of you managed while your bathrooms have been out of operations.  A rent-a shower, like a rent-a- loo has been suggested as an option.  Also,  a membership of the local gym! ?  Your thoughts apprecaited.   Munro

----------


## jimc

while I did my bathroom..I put in a temporary shower outside..just put up some temporary hessian walls or similar to maintain some privacy...suggest using this solution during the summer months...and the waste water waters the grass...I had my preg wife doing the outside thing as well...made me do bathroom in record 2 months

----------


## ThinkBathrooms

munro, 
They are the 2 most common scenario's with regard to temporary bathing arrangements.  Unless you've got family that really loves you, or neighbours that *really, really* love you. 
The most convenient one is obviously the mobile shower unit you have described and it should cost you less than a monthly gym membership... depending on your gym and where you hire the shower from of course.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

We built a little shack as a temporary bathroom next to the septic.....we had the bog, shower and HWS in there.  Lasted over twelve months...but was still better than the room it replaced!!

----------


## Black Cat

Speaking as someone who has not had a bathroom for over 12 months .... I actually find having a basin wash, if done thoroughly, does the trick very well. The main key to success in terms of personal hygiene is to also ensure you are laundering your clothes regularly. Baby wipes are a useful solution for the more personal bits of your anatomy. And a good friend who lets you use her shower whenever you really feel like you are going mad is excellent. 
I hope to have a functional shower as of today so the excitement is building fast!! 
BTW as a female of the species, my standards of personal hygiene are fairly high, so please don't picture a smelly fellah when you read this, lol

----------


## Terrian

When we did our bathroom reno we made use my in-laws showers, went there every 2nd night, alternate nights were wash basin 'baths' 
It took 2 weeks from start to finish to reno the bathroom  :Smilie:  
If we were to do it all again I would hire a bathroom though.

----------


## Terrian

> Speaking as someone who has not had a bathroom for over 12 months ....

  you need to get better workers  :Smilie:    

> I hope to have a functional shower as of today so the excitement is building fast!!

  The novelty will wear off soon enough  :Smilie:    

> BTW as a female of the species, my standards of personal hygiene are fairly high, so please don't picture a smelly fellah when you read this, lol

  sexist  :Biggrin:

----------


## Black Cat

I am the worker ... hence the delays ... 
Oh, and this is what I started with ...   
And if you smelled some of the fellas around here, you would have no issues with that last remark - and they have no excuse, lol

----------


## Pulse

If you need some bricks... someone left some on the roof for you.. 
Pulse

----------


## Black Cat

Lol, yes they have been added to the stack of stones I have been accumulating and will become part of the terrace floor.  
It looks a bit more like this now ...   
.. but a bit more advanced, like there is a roof on and the windows now have clear glass and there are doors ... - have not taken pix for a while ...

----------


## dangermouse1598

Hi there, we're without a bathroom right now.  I bought one of those popup shower tents you use for camping... stand clear when you unleash it out of the bag!!  We simply pushed a length of garden hose on to the tap in the laundry, popped a hose connector onto that.  We get the water to the right temp, click on the garden hose and use a nice garden hand spray to have a shower, it works just like a normal hand held shower with the advantage of saving heaps of water because you can unclick the trigger to stop the water when you're lathering up.
The tent is fantastic, it's breeze proof and you cannot see through it even with the verandah lights on at night... mind you, the only things that might see you out here are the horses and sheep!
Happy showering! :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

Lots of places (Bunnings for example) throw away those plastic pallets, gives you something to stand on up off the ground, you could even get some cedar tiles from a hardware to put down for non-slip surface, I got one today from Bunnings in Corio, standard pallet size labeled SWL 480kg.
I'm going to use mine for the temporary base to the water tank until I can get something stronger

----------

